# 1994 Bridgestone MB-4--a good bike?



## tarheeljim (Jun 15, 2006)

What's the forum consensus on the above bike, in supposedly original condition? The guys in the review section of the forum rave about the MB-1 and MB-3, so I assume the MB-4 carries that same pedigree.

I'll be using for both trail and street riding. Not a hardcore trail guy, if that matters, and not a racer.

Also any guess as to value, desirability?

Final question: your thoughts on NOS upgrades to make it lighter, better and cooler, that a novice could handle?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

can't you find an MB1, MB2 or MB3? those are the sexy bridgestones.. since you will ride it, buy the MB4. if you like it, buy it and use it. you will have a taste of the MBs. if you become addicted, you will search for the bigger brothers,


----------



## commuter73 (May 31, 2006)

i only know a little bit about the mb-4 so if i'm stating the obvious, i apologize. the mb-1,2 and 3 were japanese-made bikes and considered better quality. they were also lugged bikes where the mb-4 was brazed. this probably does the most to cripple the mb-4's value. 

however, the mb-4 was the best of the taiwanese bikes. it was made of seamed and double butted tange cromo...not the best set of tubes but certainly not the worst. i think the medium tipped the scales at about 27-28 lbs...not including the suspension fork. for a complete breakdown, google "sheldon brown bridgestone" and you can find the whole 1994 catalog complete with all of the specs.

if you want to upgrade and drop weight, i'd suggest going after things that spin first. wheel/rim/tire upgrades will be most noticeable when you're riding. other upgrades (aside from v-brakes, if you don't have to be age specific) will really just give you street cred and not really do much to improve performance. 

i say make the upgrades that count and replace the rest as it brakes. unless you singlespeed it and spend a TON of cash, you have to accept the fact that this will never be a 18 or 19 lb bike and is not the most collectable ride in the world. so what? you've got a good all around bike...enjoy it!

by the way, is yours red or purple? do you have any pics?


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

Yeah, it's a solid bike, but more in the 'affordable' than 'collectible' category.


----------



## bockrona (Oct 22, 2007)

*a great bike*

I've been ridin my MB-4 since 1994, and it has been a great bike. Fully ridgid (seems that shocks were just hitting the scene then) with STX Special Edition everywhere. Paid $ 385 for it and have certainly gotten my money's worth.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

commuter73 said:


> the mb-4 was the best of the taiwanese bikes.


After the MB-0?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

bushpig said:


> After the MB-0?


before a broken MB0?


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

it's a good bike. Not a collector's bike.


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

It's a good bike and like the post above says,it's not a collectible. However,it has racier angles compared with a Rockhopper of the same year with the same components and it's trail worthy.You'll never get the weight low like an MB1 or 2.
Just upgrade to lighter tires,replace whatever bolts with alloy versions,lighter grips and seat and these upgrades won't cost a lot of money either. 
I owned an MB1 MB2,MB5 and an MB6.The MB6 is a little laid back. If you decide to sell it,there are plenty of people who'll buy it just because it's a Bridgestone.


----------



## Marco lara (Feb 4, 2021)

Adquiri una mb4 al parecer trae todos sus componentes originales excepto llantas y asiento pudieran orientarme el valor de esta soy de Guadalajara Mexico


----------

